# Lecture on Street Photography & Review of Gallery Show of Teaching Professionals



## The_Traveler (Mar 2, 2014)

I gave a presentation on street photography at a local camera club. 
The slide text and the examples for discussion are viewable and, I hope, self-explanatory
*Lecture on Street Photography- text, illustrations and examples

*
The Society of Photographic Education is meeting in Baltimore this coming week and a local faculty member has curated a show. 
This is my review of that excellent show* - work by members of Society for Photography Education*


----------



## Payak (Mar 2, 2014)

Love your work.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot for taking the time to look and to comment.
Besides my family, photography is the most important thing in my life.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 2, 2014)

Just finished The Lecture. Beautifully done. I learn much from you. It just doesn't show yet. Give it time, we!re young yet. Later Ed


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 2, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Just finished The Lecture. Beautifully done. I learn much from you. It just doesn't show yet. Give it time, we!re young yet. Later Ed



Not saying I can teach you anything but I can certainly show you around if you ever get to the Washington, DC area.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Lew, that would be a highlight for me.


----------

